# Need ideas for 50th anniversaary menu



## agoodcook (Aug 10, 2003)

What is a good menu to serve for a 50th wedding anniversayr dinner party for about 100-125 people. There will be dancing, a band, open bar and the event wills tart at 4PM......
Any adivce from you wonderful experts would be appreciated
Thanks!


----------



## dano1 (Oct 23, 2003)

hmmm...thats pretty broad. How bout a few more specs? $$ is a good start. Buffet or plated? That early you will provide hors d oeuvres most likely-passed or stationary? and again $$?
More info would be a good thing...
hth, danny


----------



## agoodcook (Aug 10, 2003)

Dano 1,

Trying to keep the cost at a$25.00 - $30.00 per person.
Yes, I plan to serve appetizers before dinner. It will be buffet style with guest being served at two tables for quicker service. I am only charging for thew food service. Bartender, drinks, band and all rentals will be provided by the party giver.
Thanks for your response!


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

With between $3 and $4 thousand to spend on food (assuming your labor is not included here) you can do many wonderful things.

Stations are a lot of fun for the guests and also allows the chefs to be creative.

Antipasto tables are very nice, beautiful assortment of grilled and roasted vegetables, cured meats and assorted cheeses, crostinis and brushettas, olives and the like with warm crusty loaves of bread.

A Jewish deli station is fun also with mounds of hot pastrami and hand carved corn beef, pickels, green pickeled tomatoes, slaw, chicken liver, mustards,piles of swiss cheese and a high quality rye bread.

A Sukiyaki table is another fun one (you need to rent the couldren for the broth) with raw shaved beef and vegetables, some Plum wine and Saki availible.

Of course a pasta station is always popular, but add your own touch with unusual pastas and flavored oils and lots of fresh herbs.

A carvery of some sort maybe with many condiments and assorted demi rolls.

I have to go roller blade with my daughter, so I will add some later.


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

Is there a particular ethnic cuisine that the happy (I hope  ) couple likes? Where are you located-- is there a predominant cuisine that the guests will expect? You want everyone to enjoy the food, after all. And have you gotten any suggestions yet from whoever is hiring you? That's a good place to start. (In fact, I hope for your sake that you have everything written down, so that there are no nasty surprises the day of the event.)

Also, consider the space the event will be held in. Will everything be in the same room? Makes a big difference if the space is limited.


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

50th anniversary? Wow... strained food? 

Okay that was mean.

I would try and appeal to the classic cuisine they remember, lightened up a bit of course. I'd think maybe cruise ship style grand buffet  Yeah...

Kuan


----------



## agoodcook (Aug 10, 2003)

Yes, that was mean (strained food) Lol, lol, lol
No, these people are in the entertainment business, and very well preserved.

Yes, we are in Southern California. Mexican food is hot out here. Everyone love it. Of course I want to serve something that all will enjoy. In fact, all ethnic foods go over very well out here.

Was thinking maybe a Shrimp Creole, rice, Blackened Chicken Breast, Mandarin orange salad with poppyseed dressing, and garlic & herb crusted french bread.
I am seeking something that is simple, delicious and easy to serve. I am having assorted appetizers during the drinking period.

The space is large with an indoor and outdoor (covered) seating.
And yes, the couple is still very much in love. The husband adores the woman, and showe her in every way he can. He is giving her a Bently for her surprise anniversary gift (ice blue with white leather seats) her favorite color.
Thanks all!


----------



## dano1 (Oct 23, 2003)

Are you charging $25-30/head or planning that as your target food cost? As others here have said, maybe talk to the folks about a theme-this will narrow down where you're going with the food. If targeting $25-30pp Mexican fiesta theme would fit the food bill .
Station it out, cold with salsas, ceviches, etc..here. A hot manned station doing asada, fajitas, etc, over there. Hot chafing line with beans, rice, enchiladas, etc somewhere else.
If $25-30 is your food cost then Kuan's Grand Buffet is great. Seafood station with shrimp, crab claws, oysters, etc...Carving station with a steamship(inexpensive but big, alot of oven space) or roast prime rib. People of that generation are typically fond of rack of lamb. Selection of salads and so on.
On to facilities and staff. Do you have kithcen to work out of? Will you be renting ovens, hot boxes, reefers etc. Are you prepping elswhere and transporting? You need staff to pass hors d oeuvres(if applicable), buss, man stations(if applicable), run food, man the kitchen etc....One person-you-won't be enough to run smoothly. Will Client provide your staff also or do you need to.
Sorry if you've the logistics all worked out already and I'm just rambling. No offense intended here just things that pop up to me.
hth, danny


----------

